# Clavier virtuel où es-tu?



## joliepeche (2 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je cherche le clavier virtuel à l'écran utilisé avec la souris.  Savez-vous ou il se trouvent dans 0S X léopard?
Je sais que sur pc il y en à un mais sur mac...

D'avance merci à tous,

JP


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Septembre 2008)

Préférences Système>International>Menu Saisie>Visualiseur de clavier

On y accède ensuite dans la barre de menu, le petit drapeau en haut à droite.


----------



## joliepeche (2 Septembre 2008)

merci bcp!!!


----------

